# Huntington, WV



## GentleGiant (Aug 29, 2003)

Hep,
I'm moving to Huntington, WV, in early October and hope to stick around for a while. 
Therefore I'd like to hook up with some fellow gamers in the neighbourhood and roll some dice.
D&D, Call, Vampire... you name it, I'm game. 
10+ years of gaming experience.
I've taught rpgs at a local "youth school" for 8+ years.
Prefer to be a player at first, since I have to settle in too.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 6, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a friend there; I'll point him to this link!


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 16, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I have a friend there; I'll point him to this link!




Great! Thanks Piratecat


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Sep 16, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I have a friend there; I'll point him to this link!



Really? I live in Huntington, have I met this friend of yours?


----------



## Doc_Souark (Sep 16, 2003)

GG You'll have to join the ultra secret order of the Squirrel and Turtle to play there.  Hey you'll be there for Nutcon 04 ! and meet the lovely Ms Margo as well, lucky @#*^)%.


----------



## GentleGiant (Sep 20, 2003)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> GG You'll have to join the ultra secret order of the Squirrel and Turtle to play there.  Hey you'll be there for Nutcon 04 ! and meet the lovely Ms Margo as well, lucky @#*^)%.




Okay, any idea how to get initiated?
It sounds like a most prestigious order 

Nutcon 04?

Also, Piratecat... is Squirrel Nutkin your friend in Huntington? I'm almost afraid that you'll say yes (after having visited Nutkinland for a brief glimpse - boy, is that place filled with gun-crazy folks... wait, those very same people are here too, DOH!)


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Jan 11, 2004)

I know this is an old thread but I am looking for a D&D game in Huntington, WV.  I live in Kenova and have played on and off for about 20 years.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2004)

Morgantown here. But hey if you don't mind the drive up...


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Jan 13, 2004)

Well if you were a few hours closer I might take you up on that


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup, I was thinking of Topher.  He's dandy.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 13, 2004)

DrunkenMonkey said:
			
		

> Well if you were a few hours closer I might take you up on that



Sorry man but I have no plans on leaving Mo-town at the moment to go south. Maybe we'll run into each other at some WV con or something...


----------



## diaglo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Sorry man but I have no plans on leaving Mo-town at the moment to go south. Maybe we'll run into each other at some WV con or something...




a WV con? isn't that a gun show or sumpin'


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> a WV con? isn't that a gun show or sumpin'



Only if I'm bringing my 12 gauge into your home town. And also aiming it at you Diaglo.   *is kidding*


----------



## diaglo (Jan 14, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Only if I'm bringing my 12 gauge into your home town. And also aiming it at you Diaglo.   *is kidding*




i didn't think you played d20 Modern.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jan 27, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Morgantown here. But hey if you don't mind the drive up...




And if you don't _really_ mind the drive up, keep driving north until you hit Weirton.  

It's really too bad we're all scattered all over the state.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> And if you don't _really_ mind the drive up, keep driving north until you hit Weirton.
> 
> It's really too bad we're all scattered all over the state.



I hear that Crusader.

Btw diaglo I don't play d20 modern. I just enjoy the apoclayses that come along with a modern age.


----------

